# DirecTV & Dish Network Channel Lineup Comparison



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have started a thread in a neutral location on the forum. The link to the lineup comparison is in my signature. I would love to have participation and input from as many customers of both providers as possible.

The idea is not to slant the argument more toward one DBS provider than another, but to include as much information as possible. I'd rather put too much in, than leave something out.

As I am a DirecTV customer, there may be inadvertent errors on the Dish side of the lineup. Please let me know so that I may fix them as quickly as possible. Thank you for your assistance.

DirecTV & Dish Network Channel Lineup Comparison


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like for some Dish customers to review two items for accuracy in particular: RSN's and ESPN Full Court

I am not overly familiar with the Full Court offerings from either Dish or DirecTV. As far as Dish is concerned...is it available in HD or not? Or is it simply dependent upon RSN's? Let me know in the lineup thread if you have any input.


----------

